# Sensors and Def issue poll



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

All of the people posting issues with your sensors and def tank repairs, i think i am seeing a trend. Please answer in this poll if where you live is in areas where the temperature gets below freezing regularly. From what i have noticed most people that had these issues came from colder climates. While I know it is too early to tell i have not experienced any CEL's (except for a tire pressure guage going out and back in) and i am in a warm climate (south florida).


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

No issues here at 14 mos and almost 19,000 miles. Regularly gets below -20F in the winter.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

-50

ive got one code


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Northern New Mexico mountains [elevation 6,700 feet] 14 degrees at 6am yesterday morning. Typical temp. for the rest of the winter. Many days that daytime temps don't exceed 32 degrees. No issues in 11,000 miles and 9 months.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nox at 24,000 and Def tank around 25-26000 at 33,500 all is good


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Live at 5800', work in the Rocky Mountains at 8700'. Routinely below zero. Seen as low as -25F. The car does park in an unheated attached garage when at home, which is typically above freezing. I have been monitoring the DEF temp. I'm assuming the tank is insulated, as it seems to take a long time for the temp of the DEF to drop when parked outside - but it hasn't been real cold yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine sits out most of the time and has been through two northeast winters, with lows down to -9F. No DEF issues and one sensor in 143K miles. I always use the Blue Def in the 2 1/2 gallon jugs. (After the 4 free dealer top-ups)


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

fort Myers Florida here. 5,000 miles not a single CEL or issue


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

36,000 miles, sits outside during midwest winters. No issues thus far.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

I really botched this poll. I should have had 4 options,

1) i live in cold weather and experienced no issues with sensors or def tank
2) i live in cold weather and have experienced at least issues with a sensor or def tank
3) i live in warm weather and have experienced no issues with sensors or def tank
4) i live in warm weather and have experienced issues with sensors of def tank


Moderators is it possible to fix this?


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I live in south carolina and have replaced 1 sensor and 1 DEF pump in 10K miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

operator said:


> I really botched this poll. I should have had 4 options,
> 
> 1) i live in cold weather and experienced no issues with sensors or def tank
> 2) i live in cold weather and have experienced at least issues with a sensor or def tank
> ...



I could not find a way to edit the poll itself, only the first post. Might have to start a new poll then close this one.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

PA with NOX and O2 sensors replaced.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

operator said:


> I really botched this poll. I should have had 4 options,
> 
> 1) i live in cold weather and experienced no issues with sensors or def tank
> 2) i live in cold weather and have experienced at least issues with a sensor or def tank
> ...


I think I fixed it. Can everybody try to vote again?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

So Cal, 2 Nox, 1 particulate matter, 1 DEF tank, 1 DEF sensor, starting a 300 mi, last at 59K.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I think I fixed it. Can everybody try to vote again?


It won't let you vote again if you voted previously.:sad010:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> It won't let you vote again if you voted previously.:sad010:


Was worth a shot. I guess that's a "behind the scenes" thing. There was a "reset all fields" button, but apparently it didn't do anything.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

None here in TX, doesn't get that cold going into the 2nd winter with 40000 miles. Been getting DEF at the truck stop for a while, I think the dealer was adding enough to keep the count down off but not filling the tank so I've probably added more than the dealer at this point. Besides being cheaper my hope is that the DEF is fresh because of the volume they go through.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Ohio 93000 no issues other than EGR valve replaced


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

We had to replace a gas temperature sensor in our diesel the car only had like 6k miles on it when that happened, we've had no DEF issues tho. We just recently took a 2k mile road trip and are around 9k miles now with no issues after that.


----------



## e-iowa-o (Sep 2, 2015)

*DEF Tank reservoir not covered under 80K emissions waranty*

In Illinois, supposed to go down to 11 degrees in a couple days with a high of 28. No hard freezes yet. 

I have had P21DD code since last spring. I saw a couple of posts in this forum mentioning dealer replacement with emissions warranty up to 80K. I'm at 66K. We called dealership and they said that was correct and to bring it in. I took it in today and mentioned that I would have ordered the part and replaced it at home but since it was covered on emissions warranty I was bringing it in. They called me a couple hours later and I was told emissions warranty for the DEF tank heater/reservoir was only covered on California emission diesels. Said the part was $580 and that part of it would be covered but my portion would be $281. I told them I could get the part on-line for about $150.

I'm disappointed, have not seen anything about California Diesel Emission mentioned elsewhere. might try another dealership. I don't know who else to call really.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

*e-iowa-o 

* you need to contact customer care on here. have them open up a case a fresh load off bull ive heard. gm does not only warranty its car in one state and not another


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

1 DPF sensor
1 Converter
1 NOx sensor

May or may not be all related. Are we trying to correlate NOx sensor and def failures with temperature?


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> *e-iowa-o
> 
> * you need to contact customer care on here. have them open up a case a fresh load off bull ive heard. gm does not only warranty its car in one state and not another


yes


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

e-iowa-o said:


> In Illinois, supposed to go down to 11 degrees in a couple days with a high of 28. No hard freezes yet.
> 
> I have had P21DD code since last spring. I saw a couple of posts in this forum mentioning dealer replacement with emissions warranty up to 80K. I'm at 66K. We called dealership and they said that was correct and to bring it in. I took it in today and mentioned that I would have ordered the part and replaced it at home but since it was covered on emissions warranty I was bringing it in. They called me a couple hours later and I was told emissions warranty for the DEF tank heater/reservoir was only covered on California emission diesels. Said the part was $580 and that part of it would be covered but my portion would be $281. I told them I could get the part on-line for about $150.
> 
> I'm disappointed, have not seen anything about California Diesel Emission mentioned elsewhere. might try another dealership. I don't know who else to call really.


I had P21DD late spring/early summer this year and they replaced the entire DEF assembly for a faulty reduct tank heater (if I recall correctly) all under warranty, no questions asked. I was just a hair over 50k miles at the time. They had the part in and installed in less than a week. I was completely ready to fork over $400-$600 after having read another posters comments so I was beyond happy. I purchased my car in WI and they had it shipped in from another dealer in OH, so it's certainly not California emissions. I would check around, the dealer may not know what they are talking about.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Had DPF replaced at 53k, almost positive it was the dealer caused the issue though by overfilling the oil since it happened immediately leaving from an oil change.

At 65k now with no further issues.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

In Cal, had mine replaced at 59K and it cost me $800, warranty was expired somewhere early 50K to55K, don't remember now. At first the said no problem should be covered yada yada, and then when the diagnosis was a DEF tank replacement, it was out of warranty.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Toronto area . gets into the minus 10*f range ..No problems the first 2 winters


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

CA. One DPF sensor at 3000 miles, one temp sensor at 21000. Currently at 23000.


----------

